# Klein Y2K Lineman's Pliers/Sidecutters



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Meh.


Who is _some dude_?

Pair of fat max pliers might be just as good.
:whistling2:


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> Who is _some dude_?
> ...


Craigslister = _Dude_

I like Klein for their cutting tools. Don't care so much about their screwdrivers.

Stanley...Meh.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty sure you can get a pair of kleins for less than thirty bucks so why f- around.

Offer ten.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Pretty sure you can get a pair of kleins for less than thirty bucks so why f- around.
> 
> Offer ten.


Tried that but the guy says they're still in the pkg. Told him I didn't care about that because I was taking them right out anyways. I think he thinks they're something special. Just told him when he wants to meet me in the middle at 15 then call me.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

App.Electrician said:


> Tried that but the guy says they're still in the pkg. Told him I didn't care about that because I was taking them right out anyways. I think he thinks they're something special. Just told him when he wants to meet me in the middle at 15 then call me.


Sounds good.
:thumbsup:

(they're not something special... regular klein linesman)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> Who is _some dude_?
> ...


I have a pair of 9" Stanly Fat Max Linemans. It's older than my Jman 2000's and the head looks very very similar to the Jman's, cutting edge has held better than the Jman's but they get a little less use.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The Y2K pliers were regular Kleins with silver handles. They're nothing special, just kind of neat. They even came in a box. It's meant to be more of a shelf item than something that gets used.

They're only worth what someone will pay for them. Maybe in 50 years you could get a few bucks for them, but seriously, people freak out now about paying $50 for a tool. 

If I needed a pair and Kleins were what I was after, I'd give $30 for them.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Make sure they are "loose" they won't really get much better if they're tight.

Tom


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

arn't they the same as the plain old 2000 series?


----------



## dc-electric (Aug 1, 2013)

*y2k*



App.Electrician said:


> Does anyone know about these? Some dude has a pair for $20. I've tried googling and ebay and can't find anything about them. Limited edition I guess? Who cares! A pair of kleins for $20 sounds like a good deal to me. What do you guys think?


 

They are a normal pair but a limited edition and hard to find. If you can get them in the package I'll buyem from you, 100 bucks


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

they are worth some serious money on ebay. 

I have seen them go for up to $100. 

They should also be plated if i remember.


----------

